# aidez-moi à aimer l'ipod touch



## damiencaze (7 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,
Utilisateur heureux d'un mac mini qui fait ce qu'on lui demande en peu de temps, et d'un walkman sony encore plus efficace puisqu'on le branche et lui met de la musique dedans comme dans un disque dur externe, musique qu'on peut ensuite ecouter immediatement puisque le walkman s'allume en une seconde et reconnait tout ce qu'on lui donne a manger, on m'a pour mon malheur offert un ipod touch cette semaine. Je n'ai jamais utilise itunes, et je n'ai JAMAIS achete de mp3. Qu'on se comprenne: toute la musique que j'ai en mp3 a ete telechargee mais je possede les cd originaux. Je n'ai juste pas de lecteur cd sur mon mac mini, je telecharge donc pour avoir rapidement des copies en mp3 (je ne parle meme pas des vinylsl). Ou bien tout simplement il s'agit de tonnes de mixes en telechargement libre sur internet. J'ai donc quelques centaines de gigas de musique qui ne sont jamais passes par itunes, que je me refuse obstinement a utiliser.
Le ipod touch un tres bel objet, mais une fois cela dit, je ne vois pas du tout ce qui lui reste pour en dire du bien. Une heure pour s'allumer, et puis finalement on se retrouve avec non pas un walkman, mais frigo, un sac de couchage, un miroir grace a ce satane ecran brillant, de la creme pour les pieds, et au milieu de tout ca un bouton "musique". Je ne comprends rien au systeme de synchronisation avec itunes qui, comble du malheur, semble etre le SEUL moyen de faire ingurgiter de la musique a cette machine. Je me trompe? J'ai ensuite essaye pour la premiere fois de ma vie de faire reconnaitre mes morceaux stocke sur mon dd a itunes pour voir ce que je pourrais tirer de ce logiciel-supermarche, et c'est du grand n'importe quoi, itunes ne reconnaissant qu'une infime partie de ma musique, et en plus ne classant pas les morceaux comme je les ai moi-meme classes avec amour dans le disque dur, c'est-a-dire par dossier, mais les classant "intelligemment": je me retrouve donc avec des albums a moitie vides, pour ne pas dire completement vide, et dans le desordre, les fichiers d'un seul album provenant souvent de plusieurs sources differentes. Quel interet de synchroniser ce foutoir avec un ipod? En plus je viens de lire que si la taille de la "bibliotheque" (si j'arrive un jour a en faire une sur itunes) venait a surpasser la capacite du ipod (246go vs 32go - je suis dedans) il fallait utiliser je sais pas quel logiciel bidon qui te fait une liste speciale agnagnagnagna, le cauchemar.
Voila donc ma question: je cherche a utiliser mon ipod aussi souplement et directement que je le faisais avec mon walkman sony. Je prends le dossier, je le glisse dans le ipod et basta.
S'il n'y a rien a faire, je revendrai tout ca sans rien dire a la personne qui me l'a si gentiment offert.
Merci de vos conseils, et desole pour la secheresse de mon message, mais je suis toujours agace d'etre devant des machines aussi cheres et stupidement intelligentes.
ps: je reve ou ajouter un morceau a itunes signifie en coller une copie dans le disque ou est installe itunes???


----------



## jojo999922 (7 Juillet 2013)

Tu peut utilis&#233; des application alternative comme oplayer ( payant ) qui sont &#224; la fois lecteur et stockage de donn&#233;e ( possibilit&#233;s de transf&#233;rer du contenu par un serveur web dans l'application, en wifi tu peut envoyer des fichier dans le lecteur depuis un navigateur sur ton mac, ou pass&#233; par iTunes ( sans y avoir &#231;a biblioth&#232;que ) pour ouvrire la section app de ton iPod et transf&#233;r&#233; en USB tes musique et vid&#233;o dans la m&#233;moire de l'app)


----------



## damiencaze (7 Juillet 2013)

merci pour ta reponse! je tenterai le coup. je viens juste de decocher deux options dans les preferences de itunes: celle qui laisse itune libre de gerer les fichiers, et celle qui lui demande de copier chaque morceau dans le dossier media de itunes. ca va deja mieux... reste a voir la suite.
c'est quand meme fou rendre les choses plus compliquees pour donner un genre a ses produits et se faire des tunes dessus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------

ouais nan en fait ca va pas du tout, itunes ne garde pas mes dossiers tels qu'ils ont ete faits, il importe album par album sans conserver les dossiers dans lesquels ils ont ete mis, c'est insupportable. une solution, via itunes pour le moment?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------

et en plus c'est super long.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h30 ----------

j'ai ce truc depuis 5 jours et j'ai pas encore pu ecouter un seul morceau dessus!


----------



## damiencaze (9 Juillet 2013)

Bon bah c'est pas la joie...
Je précise que j'ai laissé tomber l'affaire, j'ai fini par ne synchroniser que quelques albums (qui apparaissent en plus dans le désordre dans mon ipod, pour les raisons que j'explique) pour juger de la qualité sonore, et force est de constater que c'est pas génial, que c'est plat et métallique. Et que l'égaliseur de l'ios est complètement naze.
J'insiste, mais j'ai cru comprendre que personne ne me ferait changer d'avis:
1- y a-t-il un moyen GRATUIT pour gérer librement les fichiers avec foutu machin?
2- comment en tirer quelque chose d'agréable aux oreilles; avec de bonnes basses chaudes qui font plaisir?
S'il vous plaît...


----------

